
Software Recommendations Stack Exchange - akavel
http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/
======
flowersits
It would be useful for those who have recommendation questions

[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/254393/what-
exactly-...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/254393/what-exactly-is-a-
recommendation-question)

~~~
akavel
That's the point of it being created, as hinted at by the second (newer)
answer to the question you linked:

[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/271676/98528](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/271676/98528)

